# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Signification de guo_appli et uo appli

## boubs42

Bonjour;

Je dbute en powerbuilder et je voudrai savoir la signification de guo et uo par exemple guo_appli et uo_appl. Merci davance

Cordialement;

boubs

----------


## Thierry38

Bonjour

Habituellement les objets uo_xxx sont les classes. une fois que tu instancies un objets tu le nomme guo_ (port globale), iuo_ (porte local).

Les uo_xx sont gnralement non visibles
les vuo_xx sont des uo visibles 

J'espere que cela peux t'aider

----------

